

Google CEO Suggests You Change Your Name to Escape His Permanent Record - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_ceo_suggests_you_change_your_name_to_escape.php

======
Setsuna
While I don't agree with what he's saying, I do appreciate his honesty in
speaking out his mind.

------
zeynel1
i found this very interesting - i think it is a good idea - something similar
may be true for religion as well which is -inherited- but most people become
disillusioned with their -official- religion when they grow up and ponder
about what they really want in a religion and they should be able to change it

